# iPad 4 et OS 10.5.8



## l.palm (5 Février 2013)

Mon iPad 4 sous iOS 6 n'est pas reconnu par mon Macbook Pro core2Duo sous 10.5.8
Pourtant mon iTunes 10.6.3 est sensé supporter iOS6, une solution ?
Et non je ne peux pas upgrader mon OS X pour toute une cascade de logiciels et d'adaptateurs matériels qui sont bloqués à Leopard.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (5 Février 2013)

Non. 
C'est iTunes 10.7 pour iOS6 minimum, disponible à partir de Mac OS 10.6 (Snow Leopard).
Étrange qu'une cascade de logiciels et d'adaptateurs soient bloqués à Léopard. Enfin, c'est en général entre Snow Leopard et Lion qu'on voit la grosse différence à cause de l'absence de Rosetta...


----------



## l.palm (5 Février 2013)

Je fais tourner un logiciel de navigation windows sous Parallels Desktop avec un émulateur Bluetooth pour un GPS et un adaptateur USB-port Series pour un téléphone satellite. Ce fut assez compliqué à faire marcher mais actuellement ça fonctionne, c'est pour ça que je reste sur Leopard.

Apple a sorti mi-2012 une dernière version de iTunes 10.6, 10.6.3 justement pour faire tourner iOS6. Donc le pb ne devrait pas venir de iTunes.


----------



## Larme (5 Février 2013)

Si tu vas sur cette page (partie Configuration Requise), c'est indiqué que c'est iTunes 10.7 minimum.


----------



## l.palm (5 Février 2013)

En effet Apple affiche que iPhone 5 / iPad 4 demandent OS 10.6.8 et iTunes 10.7
même configuration requise d'après Apple pour mon iPhone 4 alors que je le synchronise actuellement sans pb et que les forums regorgent d'utilisateurs qui après être passé à iOS6 avec un iPhone 4 ou 5 on pu retrouver la synchro avec OS 10.5.8 après avoir updaté iTunes  
à 10.6.3
Il semble donc que les config "officielles" d'Apple soient très conservatrices et que des versions antérieurs fonctionnent également. Par contre je n'ai rien trouvé avec un iPad 4, d'où mon appel à l'aide ici.


----------



## Larme (5 Février 2013)

Ce dont j'ai peur, c'est qu'iTunes 10.6.3 ne reconnaisse pas le modèle d'iPhone 5, et ceci, sans se baser sur la version d'iOS.


----------



## l.palm (5 Février 2013)

En l'occurrence mon pb est avec un iPad 4 mais ça doit être similaire.
Je suis sûr d'avoir trouvé sur le net des gens qui font communiquer une iPhone 4 iOS6 avec   iTunes 10.6.3 et OS 10.5.8, mais j'ai un doute avec l'iPhone 5
Le pb pourrait-il venir du nouveau port lightning ? Comment contourner le pb ?
En updatant mon iPhone 4 à iOS6, pourrais-je synchroniser l'iPhone et l'iPad à travers iCloud ?


----------



## l.palm (6 Février 2013)

lightning est bien supporté par OS 10.5.8, quand je connecte mon iPad 4, la synchro avec iPhoto fonctionne. 
Je voudrais au moins pouvoir synchroniser entre mon Mac, iPhone et iPad mes contacts, bookmarks, notes, comptes emails.
Merci de votre aide


----------

